# The express, unmedicated (not by choice!) arrival of little Devyn Sawyer



## luna_19

We were so lucky to have an express early meeting of our little Devyn on Wednesday October 23 at 4:45am weighing 5lbs 7oz at 37+6 weeks.

I had no signs that labour was starting anytime soon and was fully expecting to go over my due date. The day before was nothing special, I did my yoga, made dinner and had a nap before heading to work. I worked until 9pm and got home just before 9:30. I put on my pjs and had some cereal while watching an episode of Breaking Bad. Went to bed around 11pm and read for an hour before turning out the light to go to sleep at midnight.

A few minutes later I got a horrible cramp. It felt like a really strong menstrual cramp (which I rarely ever get) or like I was going to have some major diarrhea. I got up and did have a big but normal bm then went back to bed. A few minutes later I got another cramp and again got up and had another bm. This happened a few times before I started wondering if maybe I was going into labour but thought that was crazy since I was only 37+5 and had just been to my doctor a few days earlier and he didn't comment on my cervix at all when checking that baby was still head down.

I kept getting pretty bad cramps probably every 5 minutes or so but just stayed in bed trying to get to sleep. Finally I decided that if I have one more I would get up and have a warm bath because that's supposed to slow early labour. Of course another one showed up so I got up at 1:30am and ran a bath. By now the contractions were getting pretty strong so I decided to finish packing my hospital bag with the everyday stuff I wanted to bring along while I was waiting for the tub to fill. Once that was done and my bath still wasn't full I ended up kneeling on the floor and leaning on the edge of the tub for each contraction which helped a little. I finally got in the bath and the warm water did help a lot. I was starting to wonder if I should try to get a hold of hubby since he was at work. I would feel silly if I called him home and it was nothing so I waited. 

I ended up having a very painful contraction in the tub around 2am that was so bad I couldn't sit for it so I got up on all fours but then felt like I was going to puke. I managed to get out of the tub and threw up not much of anything for a few minutes. I remembered that puking can be a sign so I texted hubby asking him to come home. He responded by asking me if I meant right away and I was trying to figure out how to word what was going on between very strong contractions when he replied that he would call in a few minutes. Looking back I wonder if that was when I got to transition, I guess I'll never know for sure!

I managed to dry myself off and put my pjs back on and noticed some slightly bloody mucous stuff on my towel. I went and laid back on the bed waiting for hubby to call. Every contraction was really bad by then and I kept getting up and kneeling on the floor and leaning on the bed and trying to move my hips through them (thanks yoga dvd for the hip moving advice!) when he finally called. I don't know if he really believed how bad they were but I'm sure I sounded like I was in a lot of pain on the phone. Hubby was great and remembered to ask all the important questions we learned in class like how long they were (I had no idea!), how far apart (I guessed 5 minutes but when he got home and started timing they were much closer!), are they getting stronger (YES!). I was lucky he was on a train close by and not in the middle of nowhere. He said he'd be home as soon as he could.

Contractions were really bad at this point and I even caught myself pushing during one without thinking about it! I had to stop myself from doing that every time now. 

He called around 3am and said he was stuck on the freeway and it wasn't moving at all but he would be home as soon as he could. I felt so lonely going through all this alone! He finally got home around 3:30am. I was still hopping back on the bed and laying down in between then getting down on my knees during which I think was kind of ridiculous considering once he started timing they were about 90 seconds long and 3 minutes apart (he downloaded the contraction timer while stuck in traffic). As soon as he got home I told him to call the hospital because they don't want people just showing up but again he remembered they would want some info so insisted on timing first. So glad we took that class!

He timed three then called. Of course the nurse thought it was way too early because it was my first and I had only been in labour for 3 1/2 hours at this point so was asking him a million questions and telling him things I could try for the pain. In remember thinking if this is early labour I had no clue how I was going to make it through! At one point I even had to talk to the nurse because he didn't know why I had that extra scan at 32 weeks. After explaining she started trying to ask me other stuff but a really bad contraction started and I said something like I can't talk to you anymore and threw the phone down on the bed.

Hubby had been massaging my back during each one since he got home which really helped but that was the first one that I had to make some noise to get through. The nurse was just explaining to him that we could come in for a check and some pain meds but would get sent back home when I was like we're going! and he said to her I guess we're going and got off the phone. He packed his bag (he insisted he didn't need to do it in advance!) and was asking me what else I wanted to bring and made a trip down to the car to get some stuff loaded. 

When he was ready to go I walked out to the door but with every contraction I needed to get on all fours and make lots of noise. I managed to get my boots on and once again hubby was smart and told me to wait for one to finish then we would rush to the car. We hurried down the hallway to the elevator and I just made it to the car so I could kneel on the ground and lean on the seat for the next one. Once it was done I got in and we rushed to the hospital. 

It is only about 10 minutes away but poor hubby I must have had at least 4 or 5 contractions on the way and they were so bad having to just sit through them, I was really loud! We pulled in the way we came last time but the entrance to the parkade that we needed to use to get inside after hours was blocked off because of construction so he pulled back out and drove until we saw another door. I probably yelled for him to stop there so he pulled in and we raced to the door not even paying for parking or grabbing any of our stuff.

That door was locked too but luckily someone had propped it open with a piece of paper while they were out smoking, I'm thinking we probably locked him out when we went in, oops!

Now we were finally at the hospital but in a completely different area than we have ever been so had no clue where to go! It was 4 am and it was deserted! We knew we needed to find the purple wing so started wandering looking at the maps along the way. I had to get on all fours for each contraction and he would run ahead and try to plan our next move then run back and help me up once the worst had passed.

We finally must have gotten close enough for someone to hear me asking why no one was helping me and came around a corner to find me down on the floor again. They went and got some people from the birthing unit and brought me a wheelchair and wheeled me the rest of the way. They took me into triage. I remember being wheeled past several ladies who were clearly way more comfortable than me! I flopped down on the bed and the nurse pulled off my boots and pants to do a check which was not very pleasant either and all I heard was something like she's ready right now get her back on the wheelchair!. I said something about how I didn't want to and she was like you have to you can't have the baby here!. Somehow amid everything I remember seeing one of those way more comfortable ladies watching me get rushed back past her maybe a minute after she had first seen me with an amazed look on her face. I told the nurse I wanted some drugs as she was racing me back out and she told me there wasn't any time!

We got to the room and they told me to take off my sweater, I threw it on the floor and flopped down on the bed still wearing my own pyjama shirt. According to hubby I kept telling the nurse how I wanted drugs and she kept telling me we don't have time. She told me to lay on my back and said she was going to break my water. For some reason I was like noooo which hubby thought was hilarious. The nurse told me I didn't have a choice and hubby was trying to explain how it needed to be done, we learned about it in the class (such a great class!). I think I was more so saying no to the entire situation but whatever.
It was just all happening so fast it was hard to wrap my head around the fact that baby was actually coming!

I didn't really notice but my contractions had stopped for a bit so I guess I did get that break that most people get before pushing. They got a team of people together and I started having the big pushing contractions which were way different. I could feel it start and it hurt but as soon as I would push I wouldn't feel the contraction anymore really. Anyways I guess I was really helpful because whenever I felt one coming I would say ouch so they knew when to tell me to push. I was still not impressed with the idea of having a baby without any drugs so kept telling them I didn't want to push. 

I remember one of the nurses suggesting I could sit on the toilet to push and the one that had checked me saying no baby is way too low for that! Finally they convinced me to give a push which was apparently not very impressive because after that contraction was over I got a talk about how I can't just push for 3 seconds. Hubby said he could see the head the very first time I pushed though so I guess he was really low!

I managed to get three good pushes in for I think two or three full contractions when the baby's heart rate dropped. I remember them trying to figure out if it was mine the monitor was picking up or not so it much have been quite low. Hubby says it was in the 60s on the screen. The doctor didn't tell me (probably because I would have been like nooooo!) but I did feel him do an episiotomy. By then I think baby's head was already at least part way out or really close because I had a constant pressure feeling even in between pushing so the episiotomy didn't hurt any more than that it was just a weird, different feeling. They told me I had to finish pushing out the baby on the next contraction and I found out afterwards that he used the suction to help him out. I remember just pushing at hard as I possibly could and then finally they all told me to stop and baby slid out. I lifted up my shirt and they put him straight on my chest.

Everything happened so quickly they had to find out who I was after baby already arrived! They were also asking me about all my test results because they hadn't had time to find my file. Amid all the craziness here I was holding my new baby on my chest and no one had even told me if it was a boy or a girl! I asked hubby and he asked the doctor and we found out it was a boy. 

The nurses asked if I wanted them to do the weight and stuff right away or if I wanted to just hold him for a bit. I'm so glad they asked because that was the one major thing I wanted to make sure happened in my birth plan (which was in my bag still in the car!). So I got to hold my new little man as the doctor got the placenta out and stitched me up. He was just so adorable looking up at me, I think he was as shocked as I was!

We had left the camera in the car with everything else but luckily one of the nurses suggested hubby take some pictures on his phone which he did. I'm so glad we didn't miss that moment! He even took some pictures with my phone which he had apparently put in his pocket sometime before we left home.

I had hoped he would do the breast crawl and have his first feeding during that time but he wasn't interested so eventually I let them take him and get a weight. Hubby got to cut the cord with some really dull scissors and got blood all over me (I was still wearing my own top remember?) Hubby got to finally hold his little boy as they cleaned everything out of the room and just left us and a nurse there. 

She helped me sit up then got everything ready for me to have a shower. I was definitely sore getting up but it wasn't nearly as bad as I would expect. I had my shower and they gave me a gown to wear because all my clothes were still in the car. Hubby went at some point and got all our stuff and then once I was all dressed we were left alone just the three of us for the first time as a family. It was maybe 5:30 am at that point.

It was such a crazy day! I find it amazing that I had no clue that this was the day I would finally become a mom. From start to finish it only took 4 hours and 45 minutes for little Devyn to arrive, very lucky for a first timer! It was hard not having that adjustment period that most people get with labour but I would much rather how it went than being in labour for days like some people.

We are still in the hospital because Devyn lost 11% of his body weight by the afternoon on day three but we are hoping we can finally take him home tomorrow. He is well behaved during the day and very fussy at night not wanting to be put down, he's lucky he's so adorable!

Here's the pics hubby took of our little man's first few minutes <3


----------



## Kins

Aww such a beautiful crazy ride you guys just had! Congratulations! He is just so precious. I'll admit I was tearful reading your story. Wow definitely an intense night.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks :)
I would always read people s birth stories and bawl my eyes out throughout my pregnancy :blush: I never thought I would have a crazy story of my own!


----------



## clearbluesky

Congratulations again on becoming parents! I can't believe how quickly it all went by for you. You know how they say it's not like in the movies where they run to the hospital and immediately have the baby...well you actually did! How bad was the pain since you had no drugs when you pushed you felt it all? You know what's funny, when I had asked my doctor about birth plan she laughed at me and said you either end up not using it at all or won't follow it so I never had one either :(

I bet you're excited to take him home now.


----------



## luna_19

I feel like pushing didn't hurt as much as those really bad contractions near the end but maybe because I had something else to focus on. It really wasn't pleasant and there was a lot of swearing and me just saying ouch through the whole thing :haha:


----------



## lorojovanos

Robin, you're a champ girl! What an incredible story. 
I'm so happy for you guys:) xo


----------



## HWPG

Great story. So glad to hear everyone is happy and healthy :) yay Luna!


----------



## seaweed eater

Amazing story! What a way to enter the world :cloud9:


----------



## wantb502

Luna: such an amazing story. I'm so glad your hubby got there in time. Your LO is adorable and I'm so proud of you for doing something (no meds) that you didn't think you could ... Even when you didn't have a choice! You are a ROCKSTAR! And that little guy of yours is perfect:)


----------



## River54

Great story Thank you for sharing. He is soo cute :)


----------



## hopestruck

Wow! You are seriously amazing and so is Devyn and your DH. Talk about teamwork! Thank you so much for sharing your fabulous story! Xoxoxox


----------



## The Alchemist

Luna - that is just amazing. All the while as I was reading, I was thinking, "wow, this is like out of a movie scene". You did a great job! He is adorable and I'm just at awe at how your labor went for a first timer. Good job, mama! This is an amazing birth story.


----------



## rose.

Lovely birth story :) he is sooo cute!


----------



## icklemonster

What a brilliant birth story! Congratulations, he is gorgeous! xxx


----------



## whittnie117

Oh Luna! He is just so perfect. Your birth story had me in awe. I was just so thrilled to read it and after reading it I was like, "how funny, lucky, and quick was that?" It's just so crazy that it happened like that for you and yet so perfect at the same time. Like Alchemist said, it is straight out of a movie! I still can't believe how quick that was for a first timer. I hope we are all that lucky. Congratulations again momma. Hopefully he is gaining weight now.


----------



## Storked

Great birth story! He is such an adorable little guy too. You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## sunnysun

Thank you for sharing your birth story, I couldn't resist to read it all!

Congratulation to both of you and wow what an amazing birth you had. It's just so nice reading other people's experience , it really helps. Thank you!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thank you for sharing your story, such an amazing one. Just reading I could picture you running around during the contractions. You are a real trooper hun. Congratulations on your new bundle of joy. Take lots of pictures & share with your favorite ladies;)


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Such an amazing story Luna! You are incredible!!! Im so happy for you. Your story made me cry :cry: It was so beautiful. I wouldve been freaking out if OH wasnt moving fast enough!! So excited for you guys :) Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations, you did so well!


----------



## twinklestar

congratulations and well done, hes a cutie :flower:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

What a wonderful story! I cannot believe you went through all of that labor at home! You are SUCH a trooper omg. I couldn't imagine. 

How long was little Devyn when he was born?


----------



## luna_19

We never found out his length! I'll have to ask my doctor if she got the records when we go tomorrow. I think everyone in the room was a bit off because it all happened so fast. It seems so surreal thinking about it now, when we got home yesterday it was so strange so think of everything that happened! Also I miss being pregnant, I know I'm crazy :haha:

I'll try to get on my laptop later for more pictures :)


----------



## Kins

Ya it really was out of a movie....! I picture your crawling the hallways. Insane


----------



## Aimee4311

Wow, what an amazing birth story! Great job, mamma!


----------



## typeA TTC

luna_19 said:


> I feel like pushing didn't hurt as much as those really bad contractions near the end but maybe because I had something else to focus on. It really wasn't pleasant and there was a lot of swearing and me just saying ouch through the whole thing :haha:

I love the above. I will be the same way! Your birth story is awesome!


----------



## typeA TTC

I forgot to say....CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## lotuspetals

Awww, he's so beautiful.thanks so much for sharing. ..had me in tears at the end.


----------



## kokoalex

wow, congrats!!!


----------



## Luvmysunshine

Well done, mama! What a wonderful story to tell him when he's older! Congrats!!!


----------



## monkee12

Congrats on your gorgeous baby boy x


----------



## Proserpina

Awesome birth story. Beautiful baby. Good job on you for getting through all that.

Gotta admit, the part where the doc gave you an episiotomy without your consent made me cringe. But I am glad all is well.


----------



## luna_19

Thanks everyone! :)

I know I cringe every time I think about that too. It's hard to believe it didn't really hurt at the time!


----------



## Blob

Congratulations :cloud9: sounds like a real ride you had :shock:


----------



## Hopin4ABump

Just read this again <3 :)


----------



## luna_19

I like to go back and read it every once in a while too :) seems so crazy that everything happened the way it did!


----------



## Eline

I can believe you do. It sounds like such a positive experience! Congratulations on your little man!


----------



## eris

Aww, I loved reading that. I totally didn't cry AT ALL. My eyes may have leaked. Dust in the air or something. It was so beautiful. Congratulations on that little bundle. Even it was from months ago! Hope you are all doing well. :)

Also? What yoga DVD did you use?! haha


----------



## luna_19

Thanks ladies :)

https://www.prenatalvinyasayoga.com/


----------



## sarah1980

Great birth story!


----------

